# Colder Weather=Toilet DISASTER!



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

PLEASE HELP!

So here's our predicament:

We got our boys in the summer and since bringing them home we have ALWAYS been able to leave the back door open, which has been great for toilet training. We had gotten to the point where we hadn't had any accidents for several days, and although we weren't daft enough to assume they'd cracked it, we were really pleased with the progress that they seemed to be making. We are still taking them out to the garden regularly, and they do their business most times, and they'd also been going out independently at other intervals too. Since we've been taking them for walks they are also happy to go to the toilet whilst we are out (another good thing as we've heard of some dogs who will only go in their own back garden!) They aren't so keen on going out when its raining, but that too has improved a little. 
BUT....here's the problem we are now facing. The past few days have been so cold, that we've had to shut the back door as we were sat in the lounge and freezing  Since then, we have had LOADS of wees AND poos indoors, despite still taking them out regularly for their toilet stops like before. I bought some poochie bells and have been trying to encourage them to use them (I always ring them whenever we go outside to the loo, and say 'toilet time') but they haven't picked up on what they are for yet, in fact, they are actually a bit scared of them!

Has anyone experienced this issue in the past, and if so, I'd be really grateful if you can share what you did to help. I realise that all poochies are different, and what worked for you may not work for us, and I THINK I've been doing all the right things (in theory) ie. lots of praise for doing it outside, not reacting when they do it inside, cleaning with the special enzyme destroying spray etc. but it seems to be a case of once the door is closed they don't attempt to let us know they need to go, and are happy to just do it inside.  Up until recently, we'd only had a handful of accidents indoors, but now its becoming the norm.  
I love my boys, but have to admit that this is getting me down a bit at the moment, especially after we were doing so well.

So sorry to ramble, I'm just feeling a bit low at the minute...
Thanks everyone, in anticipation of your advice.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poochie bells, you can teach them in just a few days to use them...give it a google and a search on here, you can even make your own!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your boys are still so young.
Honestly somewhere between 16 and 24 weeks you'll realise you haven't had an accident to mop up to a while  
While they are so little either keep them shut in the kitchen or be prepared to watch them like a hawk and be ready to pounce on them and gallop outside if you see their back end drop. 
Kiki would not wee in the kitchen or the living area, but the hall was her piddle place... the turning point was when she learnt to bark at the door. Accidents before then occurred when I didn't notice her signal - when I was busy cooking tea sorting kids out etc.
Keep going with the bells, they have worked well for others.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought poochie bells for Bailey off Dougal's Den, through google. Although she has not quite mastered them yet we are still trying hard. I am dreading the weather getting too cold to leave the door open cause I think we will have the same problem.

Amazon also have the bells.

Good luck.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You've done so well, don't worry, they're still tiny. I'm spending a lot of time in the kitchen rather than the living room at the moment (we also, like you, spent the summer with the back door open!) so I can see if Poppy lingers by the back door, so far that's the only signal she gives, nothing vocal, so if I'm not there I miss it. I think she'd eat the bells if I hung them up but otherwise I'd give them a go, keep trying! Did you ever keep a record of their toilet timings? I found that a great help and only did it for 3 days before a pattern emerged. We went on holiday when she was 18 wks to a cottage with no enclosed garden so at least that gave me a rough idea of when to take her out. Good luck xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm having exactly the same with ruby, we had 2 wee's in the hall, (thankfully its tiled) because it was raining & one just now!!
Same problem as the door is usually open for them to come And go as they please


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> poochie bells, you can teach them in just a few days to use them...give it a google and a search on here, you can even make your own!


Thanks Amanda, I have actually got poochie bells and they are scared of them!  (I did put it in my post...not surprised you missed it, I did go on a bit!!!  ) Am going to keep going with them though, they tend to bark a bit at new things if they aren't sure what they are (they did the same with a rubber ball with a bell in it at first, now they are fine with it.)


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> I bought poochie bells for Bailey off Dougal's Den, through google. Although she has not quite mastered them yet we are still trying hard. I am dreading the weather getting too cold to leave the door open cause I think we will have the same problem.
> 
> Amazon also have the bells.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks again for mentioning the poochie bells; we have actually got them and are trying to use them with the boys...still early days.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> You've done so well, don't worry, they're still tiny. I'm spending a lot of time in the kitchen rather than the living room at the moment (we also, like you, spent the summer with the back door open!) so I can see if Poppy lingers by the back door, so far that's the only signal she gives, nothing vocal, so if I'm not there I miss it. I think she'd eat the bells if I hung them up but otherwise I'd give them a go, keep trying! Did you ever keep a record of their toilet timings? I found that a great help and only did it for 3 days before a pattern emerged. We went on holiday when she was 18 wks to a cottage with no enclosed garden so at least that gave me a rough idea of when to take her out. Good luck xxx


Thanks Marion, we are taking the boys to a cottage in Wales at the end of October, so knowing when to expect a poop would be a great help.  I guess we have maybe been a bit complacent as they were taking themselves out for the loo without needing to ask, and now they haven't made any attempt to let us know they need to go (or maybe they have and I've just missed it...?) Thanks for the advice, I will start to keep a poop record and hopefully that'll help; it was such a shock as they have only pooped indoors a couple of times previously, and since shutting the back door its been non-stop!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess having two makes it so much harder, when Dudley was young he wanted to be with us all the time so if we were in the lounge so was he, any move towards the door and I would be up and getting him outside, but i'm sure it was around 16 weeks when I was thinking he's just not getting it at all, as he would go without even trying to go towards the door, but suddenly over the following weeks it clicked. His poo's were usually a fairly short while after eating, yes keeping a record is a great idea, we were lucky he only ever had poo accidents about twice.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Thanks Marion, we are taking the boys to a cottage in Wales at the end of October, so knowing when to expect a poop would be a great help.  I guess we have maybe been a bit complacent as they were taking themselves out for the loo without needing to ask, and now they haven't made any attempt to let us know they need to go (or maybe they have and I've just missed it...?) Thanks for the advice, I will start to keep a poop record and hopefully that'll help; it was such a shock as they have only pooped indoors a couple of times previously, and since shutting the back door its been non-stop!


We like to call it a dog log log ;0)


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> We like to call it a dog log log ;0)


Love it! Will tell hubby, sure he will appreciate that too.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember Lola would always hit a bad patch when it was raining because she didn't like to go out in it. Even now she is super speedy when she has to go in the rain!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Skyesdog said:


> I remember Lola would always hit a bad patch when it was raining because she didn't like to go out in it. Even now she is super speedy when she has to go in the rain!!


oh I wish!! Lady will linger in the rain..and the snow...the only time she hurries is if there is thunder and lighting.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think the trouble is because they were free to go out they haven't learned to ask. So it's just a question of them learning to let you know. They are probably a little confused too, so keep going it will work out. Don't give them free rein of the house. Confine them to whatever room you are in and constant vigilance from you. You will all get there.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> I think the trouble is because they were free to go out they haven't learned to ask. So it's just a question of them learning to let you know. They are probably a little confused too, so keep going it will work out. Don't give them free rein of the house. Confine them to whatever room you are in and constant vigilance from you. You will all get there.


Thanks, I think you have a really valid point there, we are definitely going to re-think things. We thought we were doing the right thing but in hindsight we've probably set things back a bit. Unfortunately we are completely open-plan downstairs, and although we've bought an extendable gate to put across by the stairs (they don't go upstairs,) the rest of downstairs is not possible to cordon off, so we've got the lounge, kitchen and diner/conservatory all accessible at the same time. We will get there, you're right, I think I was having a down-day (blame the PMT...ggrrrr!!!)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So we had this happen when it got really hot. Just as I thought we were getting close - argh! Then just as I thought we'd gotten it down off to vacation and staying on the 5th floor. Omg. Pees all over the carpet. Even on the bed. Boy did I feel bad for the ppl who used the room after us. I figured I ruined all the training as it seemed one set back due to changes to their environment and routine. So I really empathize. Remember you guys are great poo parents. And that will pay off in no time at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So tonight was a perfect example of how just as I let my guard down and fail to follow the basics. They were chewing on the bully sticks for almost an hour. As it was time for bed and they hadn't been in a while should have made a pit stop outside. But nope decided to go straight to bed. Beemer stood next to the bed and kept looking at me. Finally I brought him up and he started scratching the blanket he sleeps on just like every night we go to bed at out of the blue he peed. Put sheets and mattress pad in the wash. Took them out and Lexi peed right away. At first I thought maybe he was mad about me taking the bully stick but I think it was that he really had to go AND he was ready to sleep. I just didn't catch his signal. A whole month of no accidents then tonight. Hoping it's a onefer.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, thanks for that, and I'm sorry you had a slip-up with Beemer, I'm sure it will be just a one-off.  No accidents so far today, and I've been keeping the back door closed and ringing the bells whenever I open it to take them out. In fact, Alfie has even nudged them twice with his nose, so LOTS of praise for him, clever boy.  I still don't think they know exactly what they are for, but its a step in the right direction. 

Thanks to everyone for last night, I was having a 'feel-sorry-for-myself' moment!  I really appreciate your advice and support, its always nice to hear from others who've been through it and come out the other side.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Smart Little Alfie. Now he will teach his brother.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

It didn't help that I was away on business when this started to happen - very proud of my wife for coping with it all + kids, et cetera! X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

On a previous thread I had trouble getting Poppy in from the garden. Now it is the opposite she won't go out. Since she had her coat cut right back she seems frightened to go out in the garden and has started to pee indoors. At first I thought it was Boycie but realised too much for him. When I open the door she stands right back from the door. She did poo outside last night as I dragged her out on the lead. She goes to toilet ok on our walks. Do you think she is frightened of the feel of the air on her body. 
Boycie has now picked up on her fear and started to wee and poo indoors 
She asks to go out but as soon as I open the door runs back. I go out but she won't follow even for treats.
Looked in the garden can't see anything that would scare her but it has been mild wet and windy. We have six foot fence around garden so don't think a fox would have got in


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear! What about a coat? Other than that I can only think of lots of little walks at the times you'd expect her to toilet. I'm sure someone will have better advice soon xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh dear! What about a coat? Other than that I can only think of lots of little walks at the times you'd expect her to toilet. I'm sure someone will have better advice soon xxx


Tried to take her in the garden lunchtime on her lead but she planted all four feet and wouldn't move an inch. Took her out front garden and she instantly peed. 
We went out yesterday for off lead walk without her coat as it was very mild here 58 deg and she was her normal self running around with the other dogs. I do believe something has traumatised her out in the back garden. We do have foxes around so could have been one in our back alley.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Christine, I'm so sorry to hear this. I would continue to encourage her to go out to the back garden for play sessions, not just toilets. She needs to gain confidence back and realise she's got nothing to be frightened of. Poor girl, she will be frustrated at peeing indoors too. 

Really good fun, excited, over the top encouragement and play should help. Continue with the good treats when she comes out and just praise her lots. Poor girl and poor you, she will sense your stress to so try your best to not let it annoy you. I know it's hard not to worry about her.

As for little monkey boy, he's copying his sisters lead. Hopefully he will improve as she does.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Ruth poor girl looks so frightened.
I think it is coincidence that it started at the same time as her hair cut as she is quite happy to walk out side as long it isn't the garden.
Tried going out today and playing ball with Boycie she just stood in the kitchen watching as soon as I looked as if I was coming in she ran back into living room.
I will not force her. I shall just have to take her out front and up the daily walks.
She has also been trying to hump Boycie any opportunity she gets it got so bad tonight he retreated to his cage as she was frightening him of course I kept separating them. She has been taking things and chewing them ie remote controls glasses anything I happen to leave out. She has never ever touched things even as a young puppy. Perhaps hormones taking over.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is she spayed?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes at 6 months x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

She has just gone out in the garden. She was barking at the window at next doors cat. I opened kitchen door and took Boycie outside with a ball. All of a sudden she runs out to bottom of the garden barking. Skidded to a halt just before the gate looked around went to run back but decided to poo instead.
I would say that something had spooked at the gate.
She did stop and play for a while with Boycie so let's hope she will be ok now.
They are funny little things x


----------

